# F-15 missed approach



## sunny91 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 22, 2007)

Overflying the crowd at that height? After Ramstein that's a complete no-no at all air displays these days and is the exactly the sort of evidence that anti-aviation killjoys need to get displayed banned (their favourite word).

I know it looks, sounds and probably feels great - but in this day and age its not Big and its not Clever. (mores the pity)


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2007)

All that naysaying aside, that sh!t made the hairs on my arms stand up straight....


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, Les, I think its great too! It just plays straight into the Killjoys' hands


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2007)

And I agree...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2007)

Sad but true. I think that's older footage by the color and all. Besides, there's not a show in the states that would allow that today. The FAA would be all over the pilot and the show organizers. That footage appears to be stateside (The static AC all had "N" numbers).


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't think its a show not enough people, but a hey Mom I'm going to fly over the local airport on Sat at 2


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2007)

That's a possibility too, PB. Either way, that's the kind of thing that gets people in trouble.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 22, 2007)

What a beast!

Just like a woman... looks beautiful and sounds MEAN! Makes a lot of noise and runs away!.
.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2007)

A truly beautiful bird.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 22, 2007)

Depending on the show and the height of the "hard deck" he may of been perfectly fine.

I saw the clip again - he was about 3 - 500' agl in the pattern, he was doing no aerobatic maneuvers, and was in the traffic pattern. Essentially he did nothing wrong.....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2007)

Maybe so, but that did seem awful low to me for being right over the ramp full of planes and people. Skyraider Bob got in trouble earlier this year for something not even the same, but just close to the crowd.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2007)

What kind of trouble did Bob get into Eric???


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2007)

The best passes are never at airshows I'm sure Downwind will agree with me on that. As for the pass its no different then the jet teams like the Angels or T birds coming at you from behind with the solos


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2007)

> The attorney for warbird pilot Robert Skyraider Bob Grondzik said the FAA has so far declined to set a date for a meeting over the agency s decision to suspend Grondzik s ATP for six months or more.
> 
> The FAA issued the notice of impending action against Grondzik and Skyraider pilot Rick Morrison Sept. 17 following an airshow at Gillespie Field in El Cajon, Calif. sponsored by Air Group One of the CAF. It alleged that the two, flying in close formation with Grondzik in trail, clipped the aerobatic box and had flown below minimums directly over the crowd.
> 
> ...


http://www.landings.com/evird.acgi$pass*98544843!_h-www.landings.com/_landings/pacflyer/nov5-2007/Nn-72-grondzik-followup.html


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 22, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> The best passes are never at airshows I'm sure Downwind will agree with me on that.



Abso-bloody-lutely!  

However, such events don't have the Public present _en masse_ (relatively speaking). Moreover, the Dead Sparrows have a specific dispensation for a single 'over the crowd' pass on arrival; you'll notice that these manoevres are always very staid - no formation changes or rapid attitude changes are made until the Display Line (beyond the Crowd Line) is passed. I don't _know_, but I strongly suspect that the T-Birds and Angels etc all have similar 'one-off' dispensations.

This F-15 is obviously flying the 'closed pattern' at a relatively small gathering - but that still still constitutes an Air Display (well it does in the UK!) and is therefore subject to all the relative regulations. At these type of events, when things go wrong then they go wrong BIG TIME; and that's when the whole situation comes apart at the seams. eg no crowd control, disaster plan, emergency back-up and access - the full 9 yards. And that's when the anti-aviation lobby have their field day, which is my concern.


----------



## ppopsie (Nov 22, 2007)

What is wrong? Except that the pilot plays around for a few minutes at government's expence plus spending very precious natural resourses which had been accumlated beneath the ground over a very very long period.

If you wish to do like that why not simply to fly yourself because it is never difficult.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 22, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> This F-15 is obviously flying the 'closed pattern' at a relatively small gathering - but that still still constitutes an Air Display.


Nope! If the airfield is controlled and he is flying the prescribed pattern, there is no difference than him flying a circuit at his home airfield...

The only thing that pilot has to abide by are the traffic pattern altitudes, any speed restrictions for the airspace he might be in and any noise abatement restrictions (which are handled outside of general FARs).


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 22, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Skyraider Bob got in trouble earlier this year for something not even the same, but just close to the crowd.


It funny, we were talking about his "problem" today. PM me and I could tell you more - my father in law was there....


----------

